# Euro American Challenge (American Football) in Warsaw on Saturday



## marekjoz (Sep 3, 2012)

So on Saturday there was in Poland another American Football game. It was rather a show game than a serious competition. Below are some photos I managed to make with the 5D2 and 70-200 F4 L IS and a video. 




Euro American Challenge by marekjoz, on Flickr




Euro American Challenge by marekjoz, on Flickr




Euro American Challenge by marekjoz, on Flickr




Euro American Challenge by marekjoz, on Flickr




Euro American Challenge by marekjoz, on Flickr




Euro American Challenge by marekjoz, on Flickr


----------



## marekjoz (Sep 3, 2012)

And the video - I'm really amazed with the image quality (switch to HD). Edited just in Apple iMovie, no special effects, stupid music in background (jsut ignore it).

Euro American Challenge. Warsaw, The National Stadium, 2012-09-01..

So what do you think? Was there anybody else form here at the game?


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 3, 2012)

What? You think you're cool just b/c you get well-lit stadiums and I'm shooting in the trenches at DII college sports? 8)

Just kidding!! Beautiful shots!


----------



## marekjoz (Sep 3, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> What? You think you're cool just b/c you get well-lit stadiums and I'm shooting in the trenches at DII college sports? 8)
> 
> Just kidding!! Beautiful shots!



Come on, your photos are much better even if your stadium is contrasty or weak lit 
I'm really amazed what 1dx and 300 2.8 or 70-200 2.8 II can do in good hands! Pretty impressive your work!


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 3, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > What? You think you're cool just b/c you get well-lit stadiums and I'm shooting in the trenches at DII college sports? 8)
> ...



Have you seen gary samples work with the 1DX? Now that is good 1DX work!


----------



## marekjoz (Sep 3, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> marekjoz said:
> 
> 
> > bdunbar79 said:
> ...



yes, he's freezing the world


----------

